# wireless speakers????



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Any body use any wireless speakers? something like this?
Rocketfish&#153; - Digital Wireless Speakers (Pair) - RF-WS01

I am looking for something decent, not super expensive... I need to hook it up upstairs and have it play downs stairs, tried to run a cable through the floor, but several sub floors made it impossible.


----------



## Maceo23 (May 25, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with any wireless speakers, but just keep in mind, they are basically the quality of cordless phones.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I have yet to use them but keep hearing that they are becoming popular for outdoor and around the house listening. I have several events comming up this summer and it would be so easy to use a pair of these for music outdoors. The set I was looking at are the The Rechargeable Indoor/Outdoor Wireless Speakers from the Hammacher Schlemmer catalog: The Rechargeable Indoor/Outdoor Wireless Speakers. at Hammacher Schlemmer


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I would advise against Hammacher Schlemmer. All their stuff is WAY overpriced. 
Multi-room Audio at Crutchfield.com 
Give this a try


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> I would advise against Hammacher Schlemmer. All their stuff is WAY overpriced.
> Multi-room Audio at Crutchfield.com
> Give this a try


Love crutchfield, it is my favorite place to find manuals (usually way faster than the OEM database). But when they are the cheaper alternative, something is WAY overpriced.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha I know, I feel funny posting it, but H-S has got to be the most over-priced place I have ever seen. It is a GIFT catalog, so you are paying more simply because they assume you aren't buying it for yourself and everyone knows "it's the thought [how much you paid] that counts"...


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have two pair of Advent Wireless speakers and they are not that bad.Can use "C" Batteries or wall wart plug-ins.I hook the "sender" to the computer and have them out on the deck.Each has it's own volume control so you can tune on the go.I'll try and find the Model number tomorrow.Found it.Advent model AW870.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

> Deliver 8W(RMS power) of clear, quality sound.


oh yes... = ]

now i do know it doesnt matter how much wattage there is but how it is used..so dont yell at me please haha


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

on g4 a couple months ago i saw them demo a couple different wireless speakers. dont remember which ones but the problem they were having with them is everytime someone walked in front of the speaker the music cut out. obviously having a party that might be a problem. just something to think about.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

SRim23 said:


> on g4 a couple months ago i saw them demo a couple different wireless speakers. dont remember which ones but the problem they were having with them is everytime someone walked in front of the speaker the music cut out. obviously having a party that might be a problem. just something to think about.


Never a problem with my Advents.I even carried them over to the backyard of the neighbor and put 'em down and said here's some tunes.Turned them on and we had music.


----------

